# Black background with White Text



## llyrwy (Mar 30, 2003)

I am epileptic. I cant stay too long on the computer with a white background and black text. I risk throwing a fit.

I have written before to apple when Mac OS X was 10.1 requesting for an implementation of the GUI allowing for windows and mail.app to have black background and white text (yes, like the CLI in terminal). 

For some reason, this was never in the priority of the developments, but the implementation came out in Jaguar, wherein UNIVERSAL ACCESS allows for the "White on Black" option. Problem is that everything becomes black and white (even the desktop wallpaper and the toolbar)!

I want just black background and white text. With BBEdit, thankfully I can make this adjustment. For other stuff, I use emacs on terminal. With MS Office, I configure Word to have blue background and white text.

But I would like to have the "white on black" with mail.app. Yes, I know I can use mutt with terminal, but i havent the time to figure out mutt yet.

Will apple please consider allowing colour schemes which allow a white text on black background option, with colour on for everything else?.

I would like to have one global configuration for 'white on black' all other apps. This is the case in MS Windows.

Regards


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 30, 2003)

Implement this function ASAP!  

Pleeeeeaaase!


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by llyrwy _
> *I am epileptic. I cant stay too long on the computer with a white background and black text. I risk throwing a fit.
> 
> I have written before to apple when Mac OS X was 10.1 requesting for an implementation of the GUI allowing for windows and mail.app to have black background and white text (yes, like the CLI in terminal).
> ...



If you feel like it, browse here and let Apple know about your request:
http://www.apple.com/contact/feedback.html


----------



## llyrwy (Mar 30, 2003)

I forgot to say that, although it is possible in Jaguar to set the blackground to black, it remains impossible to change the colour of text to white. With this in view, what is the point of having the option to change the background to a black or dark colour, when the text colour always has to be black? The result would make reading the text impossible.

Mail
---
On another note, just in case there are others who want to do mail in White on Black like me, here are the options:-

1) Eudora - there is a setting that allows white on black. but some dont like the interface.

2) Gyazmail - probably the closest to mail.app in terms of appearance and allows White on black

3) terminal mail clients - mutt, pine, mail, etc (you gotta be good with scripts and CLI for these)

others mail clients are all hopelessly black text on white backgrounds, these being mail.app, powermail, mailsmith, ms entourage etc


----------



## phatcactus (Mar 30, 2003)

Search versiontracker.com for an app called Blacklight.  it sounds like it's exactly what you're looking for.

EDIT:  Errr, no, I guess it doesn't really.  It inverts the screen entirely.  But it might be as close as you can get.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 30, 2003)

You can find Black Light also on my site. Click on the signature, then go to Downloads.

Black Light doews exactly what you want, and it's freeware and very light = not a RAM stealer.


----------

